# Abattoir B June 2015



## Judderman62 (Jan 16, 2016)

Another from my trip to Scotland in June of 2015.

I'd seen this reported on in the past and thought "I've never explored an abattoir and would rather like to. So this place was high on my list of targets north of the Border.

The plant used to process around 500,000 lambs a year - around a third of Scotland's total.

Originally due to be closed down on 10th April 2000 it got a stay of execution before finally closing in May of 2005.

As often the site has suffered arson damage.

On with the images. 

1.







2.






3.







4.






5.






6.






7.






8.






9.






10.






11.






12.






13.






14.






15.







​


----------



## tazong (Jan 16, 2016)

Some great pics there - I actually went vegetarian at the begining of the year and after seeing some of them pics - i think it was a good idea.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 16, 2016)

Now that's something a little bit different. That is a great report I think


----------



## TheNarrator (Jan 16, 2016)

Stunning photography, the undamaged parts are very nice! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 16, 2016)

thanks all


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 16, 2016)

I must ask the Question.Was the phase 'stay of execution' in the history a terrible pun or an accidental phrase?


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 17, 2016)

What a savage place. Nice pics though


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 17, 2016)

oldscrote said:


> I must ask the Question.Was the phase 'stay of execution' in the history a terrible pun or an accidental phrase?



Deliberate


----------



## smiler (Jan 17, 2016)

Is that a pneumatic bolt gun in pic one, interesting report and pics, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Jan 17, 2016)

Fantastic photos  I've never actually seen inside one of these so it was interesting. I really like photo 13


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 17, 2016)

smiler said:


> Is that a pneumatic bolt gun in pic one, interesting report and pics, Thanks



Not sure.

..


----------



## thorfrun (Jan 17, 2016)

i find the bill ironic, welsh country foods getting scottish lamb


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 18, 2016)

smiler said:


> Is that a pneumatic bolt gun in pic one, interesting report and pics, Thanks



Yes.

Unfortunately no matter how good these photos are - they are very good, no photographs of empty slaughter houses convey the sights and sounds of one in full production. Coming from farming stock, it is something I have always pushed to the back of my mind, although we both do not eat meat now, but not for that reason - we both prefer fish!


----------



## krela (Jan 18, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> no photographs of empty slaughter houses convey the sights and sounds of one in full production.



The kick marks on the walls give a bit of a clue... Not pleasant. I have reared my own pigs and sheep and been through the slaughter process with them, I am vegetarian now!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## smiler (Jan 18, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Yes.
> 
> Unfortunately no matter how good these photos are - they are very good, no photographs of empty slaughter houses convey the sights and sounds of one in full production. Coming from farming stock, it is something I have always pushed to the back of my mind, although we both do not eat meat now, but not for that reason - we both prefer fish!



Thanks DS, I was fairly sure it was but I haven't seen the pneumatic variety before, I totally agree with you, if you haven't bin in an abattoir when it's in full production you'll need a bloody imagination to picture it,


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 18, 2016)

Beautifully disturbing images! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 22, 2016)

glad you got to see it mate, it was spotless at one point back in 2007/8 when we first visited the place. Line PC still booted up fresh Yogurts in the staff fridge  the place was complete and inteact sure i put a report up here but it got lost in the site attack.

This was for the sheep. cattle had a band type saw that still powered up when picked up


----------



## krela (Jan 22, 2016)

Pincheck said:


> i put a report up here but it got lost in the site attack.



What site attack would that be?! There's never been a site attack here, just the odd admin error.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 22, 2016)

Pincheck said:


> glad you got to see it mate, it was spotless at one point back in 2007/8 when we first visited the place. Line PC still booted up fresh Yogurts in the staff fridge  the place was complete and inteact sure i put a report up here but it got lost in the site attack.
> 
> This was for the sheep. cattle had a band type saw that still powered up when picked up



Cheers Fella.

Yikes that's a big feck off pair of scissors


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 24, 2016)

about 4 years ago the site went offline for quite some time i think may have been a admin thing just remember that it was offline perhaps something to do with Code i thought it was a site attack!


----------



## krela (Jan 24, 2016)

The site has never been offline for more than a couple of hours while I've been updating it. There was one time when I messed up an update and lost about 12 hours worth of posts because I had to revert to a nightly database backup, but no site attack. Having me as an admin is way more dangerous than a site attack! haha.


----------



## AgentTintin (Jan 25, 2016)

Explored this place last year - nothing left now (from what I could see going past in the car a few weeks ago anyway)


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 25, 2016)

AgentTintin said:


> Explored this place last year - nothing left now (from what I could see going past in the car a few weeks ago anyway)



as in demolished ?


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 25, 2016)

that might have been it then


----------



## AgentTintin (Jan 27, 2016)

Judderman62 said:


> as in demolished ?



Very badly fire damaged (may well be demo'd now)


----------



## worldoftheshadows (Mar 2, 2016)

smiler said:


> Is that a pneumatic bolt gun in pic one, interesting report and pics, Thanks



No, Its a pressure washer handle with the wand snapped off.


----------

